# Brocklebank memories



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

Some former shipmates:
Dave Ruddick 5 th eng SS Matra. Bob Stoddard 5th Eng SS Maihar. Alan Ross 5th eng. SS Manipur. Bob Beattie 2nd eng SS Manipur. Jeff Purnell 3rd eng SS Manipur. Bob Hollingsworth 3rd eng SS Manipur. Larry Cleall-Harding 2nd eng SS Masirah. Eric Lorimer 2nd eng SS Masirah.


----------

